# Moving, again.



## meatloaf109 (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife and I are buying a small place and I will be occupied with that crap for a while. Got to get a storage unit for the stuff as the place is barely big enough to turn around in. I will be adding on to it as soon as possible, wish we didn't have to live there while that is going on, but I can't afford two places.
I will look in from time to time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2012)

Well that kinda stinks, hopefully it'll go quick. If things get hectic and you need help, CALL! Your not that far away.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2012)

That does stink, wish you the best of luck getting settled in!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 17, 2012)

On a related note, I have a wardrobe carton (about 10 cubic feet) of 1/48 scale airplanes in various stages of disrepair, if anyone wants them. Just on a guess, there are 60 to 80 airplanes in there, from the Wright bros to jet age. Some are good, some are not so good. Spare parts, re-builds, let the kids play with them, or blow them up, you want 'em, you got 'em, just pay the shipping. The one thing I guarantee is; there is a crap load of planes in there, spanning many years of building.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck with the move. Keep us posted.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 17, 2012)

Snoopy and the...Udet.
Don't tell my wife, she thinks that this is the "Red Barron"


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2012)

Been there, done that Loaf. Don't envy you as bit, but things'll come right mate. 

About that storage space, when my first wife and I split and I closed my sign shop I rented a storage space, I coulda bought a new car with what I spent hording 500 bucks worth of stuff for 10 years. I shoulda just left the door up and let the pickers at it. Just make sure you got stuff that cannot EVER be replaced. Cheaper to replace it later than to keep paying if you don't have to. Just sayin.

Bill


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 17, 2012)

You're right, Bill, I just wish I could convince my wife of that!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 17, 2012)

Best of luck in the move/remodel! We lived with my wife's dad for a year or so while her grandfather and I remodeled our house on the inside. It was an hour drive (one way) across Dallas traffic to get over there on days off so I could help him with the remodel. Learned a lot, though! So if you need help...well...move to the Dallas area, and I'd be more than happy to lend a hand!


----------



## mikewint (Jul 17, 2012)

You have my sympathy and condolences. I will NEVER move again!!!! Took over a year and "stuff" is still in totes. Burn the place and collect the insurance


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck you and the misses Paul, after 20 or more moves myself, 14 as an adult, I know the feeling. Hope it all works out for you and keep stay touch as and when you can.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 17, 2012)

I know your pain. I have told everyone that they will bury me in my house as I will never go through the pain of moving again! My house = My tomb


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck with the move Paul! Frikkin' pain in the @ss I know, done it most of my life.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2012)

You sure find some radical ways to tidy your work bench Paul! 
Best of luck with the move - like the other guys, been there, done that, own the T-shirt company! Hope everything goes well, and you get sorted as quickly as possible.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck paul, see ya soon man...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 18, 2012)

Seems I move every 2 years! Good luck with everything and I agree on the storage space. I've rented a place now for 8 years and have no idea whats in it!!!!

Why don't you post that box of models in the "I'll Trade U 4 that" thread? Might get rid of it quicker.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck on the move. Hope it all goes smoothly.

RA, you said you had an hour drive across Dallas traffic? I guess you had to go about 3 miles? hahahaha. While 635 is all busted up for the expansion it's going to be a mess. The company I work for is doing that entire project as well as the 121 connector remodel around DFW airport. I wish I had stock in concrete for those projects.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2012)

Best of luck with the move. Drop in when all is sorted.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have to say that I am drunk right now, and I love you guys... no really... I do,... You have all been so special to me...except for that one that..., Blarf....
Sorry, what was I saying,....Oh, yeah, I LOVE you guys!!! Well on to moving again!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 19, 2012)

Ummmmmm............


----------



## A4K (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cleaning the desk out,... I have 27 emory boards and counting...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2012)

....and a wife saying "That's where they have been!"


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2012)

A hint for the storage.....

Add up the value of the goods.
Divide by the months "estimated" to store.
Multiply cost per month times "estimated" term of storage.
AGE of goods at the end of "estimated" storage.
Value and replacement cost of goods at the "estimated" end of storage.

Now multiply "estimated" term of storage by 3 to 10, a more realistic figure!

Now figure total value of rent if deposited in a savings account @ this 3-10 figure.
Cuz I would guarantee it will Never be for the "estimated" term of storage!!!

Just sayin!


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 20, 2012)

Paul, if they have it down there, go with PODS. They will bring a storage unit to you and drop it off. You fill it up, call them and they will pick it and store it. It's cheaper than a rental unit but you will not be able to get at your stuff. Once you are ready, they will bring it to your new place and pick it up after you unload.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 20, 2012)

N4521U said:


> A hint for the storage.....
> 
> Add up the value of the goods.
> Divide by the months "estimated" to store.
> ...


Math! 
Now I have to do math, Dang it!
Let's see,...carry the 2...Pi is 3.14, or something,... the angle of the dangle...squared by,...
Aw, screw it, I'll just burn the lot!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 20, 2012)

brucejscott said:


> Paul, if they have it down there, go with PODS. They will bring a storage unit to you and drop it off. You fill it up, call them and they will pick it and store it. It's cheaper than a rental unit but you will not be able to get at your stuff. Once you are ready, they will bring it to your new place and pick it up after you unload.


Thanks, but as an old professional mover, (now thankfully retired), I will take a bit of advice, (or observation), that I used to give my customers. Namely, that "some people have too much S#!t". 
It's true!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes Loaf................ it is bloody well true!


----------



## A4K (Jul 21, 2012)

My rule of thumb for travelling: Put all you think you need in a pile and select half.

For moving I do similar: 2 piles, one 'essential items', one not. Pack the essentials to go to the new place, if room for more, can select from the other pile. If not, decide what is worth storing (if possible), and what can be given away/ sold.
Trickier with a woman in tow though, more crap to be kept than is 'necessary'...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2012)

It really is amazing how much cra...err stuff one collects. Last time I moved I was amazed all the stuff I had actually fit in the house.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 21, 2012)

This is just to cut off any nasty rumors that I really didn't have a desk top under there!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 22, 2012)

Pardon me Loaf, but That is Not a Desktop!
That's a door on it's side..... silly bugger.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2012)

ohhhhh, a fan of LZ!

"Oh let the sun beat down upon my face...."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Thanks, but as an old professional mover, (now thankfully retired), I will take a bit of advice, (or observation), that I used to give my customers. Namely, that "some people have too much S#!t".
> It's true!



Now you just have to seperate the good sh*t from the bad sh*t...
Hope that the move is going smoothly Paul!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 27, 2012)

Njaco said:


> ohhhhh, a fan of LZ!
> 
> "Oh let the sun beat down upon my face...."


Stars fill my dreams,...
I'm back, only disconnected two days, but it feels like a week!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2012)

That didn't take long! Most excellent sir!  Life is getting back to normal...............somewhat.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Stars fill my dreams,...
> I'm back, only disconnected two days, but it feels like a week!



Welcome back!!!

and I can't resist....

"I am a traveler of both time and space.."


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 28, 2012)

To be where I have been...
Two bedrooms, one of which, (a glorified closet) is my office. 
First things being, well, first; I had to start screwing thing to the walls, hanging planes from the ceiling...and so forth.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 28, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> That didn't take long! Most excellent sir!  Life is getting back to normal...............somewhat.


I still have several trips to do, but, yes, getting there!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2012)

Is that a plaque about Rommel on the wall? And I see more LZ memorabilia. I gotta get my audio tapes done of me doing LZ in my bands and let ya listen.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yep, A short bio, a picture of the Fox, and a high quality reproduction of a "Blue Max" all in one convenient frame! 
It's kind of hard to see but the "Col. Klink" phone has a picture of the hermit from 4 in the center of the dial also. I have been a diehard Zep fan ever since I first heard them on the radio. (Transister with the ear plug!) I have collected a lot of stuff over the years; buttons, posters, pictures, books, right down to the LZ jammies I'm wearing now.
Somewhere in this mess is a 45 of Street-corner girl/ Immigrant song that I got from England. Got all the albums, of course, but rarely play the vinyl anymore, the CD's are easier to use.
I would like to hear your rendition of the Zep, I even got a kick out of "Dred Zeppelin", those guys about 10 years ago that did the Elvis/ Regae/ Zep thing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad you made a relatively _soft landing_ ML! Now the real work begins!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2012)

I had a few Zep stuff from long ago including a vinyl album - bootleg from Seattle 1973. I had a cover band that did nothing but Zep. We called ourselves 'Coda" and did "Stairway" and "Over the Hills" on acoustic and the drummer used 4 drumsticks on "Four Sticks" while the guitar player used a violin bow. It was fun!


----------



## mikewint (Jul 29, 2012)

H*ll's Bells, we started moving last may and hauled the last load out in June when we finally sold the Joliet house. We have two garages FILLED with unsorted STUFF. My "workroom" is still storage and now we are back in Bollingbrook, Il. 'cause our son has STUFF he doesn't want so we get to drive 10hrs upto illinois, load a trailer, drive 10 more hrs and then try to figure out where all the extra STUFF is going to go. 3500sq.ft. and it is more than full.
Paul you are doing great


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 29, 2012)

I can dig it, 3 years ago we had a 3800 sq ft house on an acre, today we are buying a 480sq ft house on an 1/8 acre, and it's like pulling teeth to get her to get rid of anything.
Thank goodness that one daughter had an empty storage shed at her place,...of course, we had to bribe her with a few pieces that she had her eye on, and my son-in-law got my big compresser and tools, but all in all, it's going well.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 29, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Glad you made a relatively _soft landing_ ML! Now the real work begins!


Yes, I hope to get back to modeling soon, the old woman says I can when I get the last box unpacked, so sometime before January...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 29, 2012)

Njaco said:


> I had a few Zep stuff from long ago including a vinyl album - bootleg from Seattle 1973. I had a cover band that did nothing but Zep. We called ourselves 'Coda" and did "Stairway" and "Over the Hills" on acoustic and the drummer used 4 drumsticks on "Four Sticks" while the guitar player used a violin bow. It was fun!


I'll send you my address and if you want, send some tunes my way!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jul 29, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Yes, I hope to get back to modeling soon, the old woman says I can when I get the last box unpacked, so sometime before _*January*_...



what year?  My own attic/FROG is filled with boxes packed in my last home and never unpacked.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 29, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> what year?  My own attic/FROG is filled with boxes packed in my last home and never unpacked.



So let's imagine you had been paying for a storage space for the stuff all this time? Holey smokes!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2012)

> So let's imagine you had been paying for a storage space for the stuff all this time? Holey smokes!



I've been paying for 8 years for a storage unit that I have no clue whats in there!!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2012)

So then, Eight times twelve = 96, times how much per month?????? That would be nearly $10,000.00 at $100 per month. How much per month????

And you were afraid to buy the 300 dollar compressor? 

You would have to have some pretty valuable stuff in there. And,..... it would have to be timeless! Never outdated or obsolete even. Ohhhhh brother.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2012)

N4521U said:


> So then, Eight times twelve = 96, times how much per month?????? That would be nearly $10,000.00 at $100 per month. How much per month????
> 
> And you were afraid to buy the 300 dollar compressor?
> 
> You would have to have some pretty valuable stuff in there. And,..... it would have to be timeless! Never outdated or obsolete even. Ohhhhh brother.



I wish!  and you have the financing correct. Been trying to chip away and save the ducats.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 30, 2012)

There were many of the "executive" moves where in the course of inventorying I would find 4 or 5 old tags on the boxes stored in the attic/ basement/ garage...
Never unpacked, just moved from place to place...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2012)

You could donate that stuff and use it for a tax deduction mate!
Just sayin.


----------



## A4K (Jul 30, 2012)

Glad the move's happening fairly quick Paul.

And just for you and Chris (Njaco), here's the aussie version of 'Stairway to heaven'...   


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPOIy4Kb9M4_


----------



## mikewint (Jul 30, 2012)

A good part of the problem has been the weather in Ark. Most days it tops 105F and this week they are predicting 110F and above. Trying to work in the garage is a killer so things are going very slowly. We can work outside in the eary AM and after 7PM. The lake drops every day so that means moving the dock every other day or so. Hoping for cooler days in the fall


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 1, 2012)

Pulled the door closed on the old place, done there, now to sort and organize stuff here!


----------



## A4K (Aug 2, 2012)

Good on ya mate! Hope you're happy in your new home.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks to all for the thoughts! Now if I could get the old woman to throw away some of the crap!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't let her catch you calling it crap................ been there, done that.


----------



## A4K (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Don't let her catch you calling it crap................ been there, done that.



I hear ya man!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2012)

Part of the instructions that I would give a new helper, "Never call the shippers stuff crap, and never call the shippers wife "Hey, Lady"; We aren't here to make moral judgements, we don't know if she's a Lady or not!"


----------



## N4521U (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh jeez. I was lettering a shop window on a busy street. The new owner was standing next to me having a bit of a chat when I looked out the window and commented on the dish walking by the store. She turned and came into the store and gave her husband a kiss and says "hello"....... So I looked at him and just said, "well she is"! Gord.


----------



## A4K (Aug 7, 2012)

He should take it as a compliment Bill - Imagine if you'd said 'Yuck! Look at that rotten old slag!'


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2013)

*Moving, again*

Hope you don't mind me putting this here on your thread Paul, but as some already know, will be changing flags again soon!

Just secured a nice flat (with my dad's help) in Carrick-on-Shannon in Ireland, right on the boat jetty's of the river Shannon! Moving around the first week of August.

Will be my 7th country lived in, and is purely a work/ save move to build up funds and let Ivett learn English in a natural environment (initially for a year, longer if we like it there). 
I would like to think we could move back to Hungary one day, but we'll see what the future holds.

Looking forward to catching up with our Irish and pommy members anyway, not to mention family members in England who I've often heard of but never met!

...and as they say: 'Variety is the spice of life' , or 'Life is like an hour glass - ya gotta turn it on it's head every so often!' 

Wish me luck! 
Evan


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2013)

Wish you and Ivett the very best Evan!


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, best of British luck to you ande your lad. You'll soon settle in Eire it is a really friendly place.
I admire people who move around. Takes courage to up sticks and move into an unknown place.
If you are ever headed to Plymouth let me know.
Cheers
John


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 25, 2013)

Wish you both all the luck in the world Even, sounds like a great place and you'll find the Irish a great bunch and maybe life's pace a tad easier.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2013)

Joining all here. Good Luck for both of you.


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2013)

Many thanks Wayne, John, Vic and Wojtek!

John - you can count on it mate! Planning to visit Blighty whenever possible.

Vic, yep will be nice if I can actually earn some of that money stuff I always hear about. The Hungarian tradition seems to be living to work, not working to live.

Wojtku, I am sorry to be moving further away from you my friend, but as you know we never had the money to catch up. I am hoping to be able to save and eventually come back some day, which will automatically treble the money's value, and allow for such trips!


----------



## mikewint (Jun 25, 2013)

The best of luck, as I said to Paul earlier in this thread They'll bury me before I ever move again


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2013)

Best of luck Evan!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 25, 2013)

I envy you Evan. I've got a long time friend who lives in Wales and would dearly love to visit him. If you run across any Gallens in Ireland, they may be a relative of mine. Grandfather was from Dunagal. Enjoy mate.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2013)

Good to hear you're sorted at last Evan, and good luck with the move.
It occurs to me you'll now be just a ferry crossing away from me, Karl and old Bertie Swettish Bod - this could get dangerous!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2013)

Have a safe move Evan!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 25, 2013)

As a (former) professional mover, I have to say,....
Ha! ha! ha!...
No, really,.. moving sucks, and the best advice I can give is; don't try to unpack all in one day. Go one box at a time, and when you can't find that thing, don't panic, 
it will be in the next box. Just go slow and enjoy the process.
I hope all goes well, darned shame I can't be there. Really mean that, I'm good at packing and organizing stuff.
(Other peoples stuff, that is...)


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 25, 2013)

Unless you've had stuff stored for years, like we did. Then unpacking feels just like Xmas!


----------



## A4K (Jun 26, 2013)

Cheers guys, thanks for all your kind comments! 

Yep, got a 'few' moves under the belt already - never easy if you've collected heaps of stuff, especially if moving long distance. (Not surprisingly, mostly model/ aircraft related stuff in my case!)
I usually flick off what I don't need, store the non essentials (if poss) and just take the bare essentials. Stuff in storage gets inventorised, and if I need anything I ask the holder to 'please send box no.9'...

Am currently sorting model doubles etc, there will be a few swap items soon if anyone's interested. Like Karl, will be taking my spare decals and parts with me too in case anyone needs anything.

Cheers again!
Evan


----------



## N4521U (Jun 26, 2013)

Be sure and post the doubles mate!!!!!!


----------



## A4K (Jun 26, 2013)

No worries Bill!

Edit: 
These are the swap items so far. There may be more depending on how ruthless I get. If anyone's interested in anything, drop us a PM and I'll post a loooong list of 1:72 stuff I'm after! 

Cheers!

*Swap List*

_1:35_

German panzer division frontline reconnaissance team (for Schwimmwagen) -Tamiya
Pkw K2s Schwimmwagen Typ 166 -Tamiya (new tool)
SdKfz 7/2 (8 ton halftrack w/ 3.7 cm FLAK 37) –Tamiya (-started)

_1:48_

Brewster F2A2 Buffalo – Tamiya
Chance-Vought F4U-1A/D Corsair – Tamiya

_1:72_

Agusta-Bell AB 204B/ UH-1F Iroquois – Italeri
Avro Anson Mk.I - Airfix
BAC 167 Jet Provost T5/ Strikemaster Mk.84 -Airfix
BAe Hawk T. Mk.1a – Revell (Italeri)
Bleriot XI – Eastern Express (-started)
Dornier Do 335A-1a Pfeil – Revell (Dragon)
Fiat CR.42 Falco – Italeri
Fokker Dr.I – Revell
Junkers Ju 52/3M ’Tante Ju’ - Italeri
Lavochkin LA-5 - Italeri 
Messerschmitt Bf 109X – RS Models
Messerschmitt Me 163B-1a/ S Komet – Academy
Saab J-35OE/ J Draken -Revell (Hasegawa)
Opel-Blitz cargo truck (early late cab) – Academy


----------



## Readie (Jun 26, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> As a (former) professional mover, I have to say,....
> Ha! ha! ha!...
> No, really,.. moving sucks, and the best advice I can give is; don't try to unpack all in one day. Go one box at a time, and when you can't find that thing, don't panic,
> it will be in the next box. Just go slow and enjoy the process.
> ...




Paul, I really wish we could borrow you. I hate the moving process with a passion. After a lifetime of always moving you would think I would have used to it..but. I have not.


----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2013)

Echo that John, word for word!!! Only time it was easy was the years living out of a pack.

Btw, Ivett's quit her job, and ticket's are sussed - we're Irish from July 24!


----------



## rochie (Jun 27, 2013)

A4K said:


> Echo that John, word for word!!! Only time it was easy was the years living out of a pack.
> 
> Btw, Ivett's quit her job, and ticket's are sussed - we're Irish from July 24!



looks like we are moving at similar times, we will be back in the in-laws house by the 22nd !


----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2013)

That is close Karl! 
As you know we had planned to go a little later, but the airfares were horrendous. Thankfully a much cheaper flight came up at the earlier date, and Ivett's work haven't kicked up a stink (yet...)

How long do are you thinking of staying there btw?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 27, 2013)

A4K said:


> No worries Bill!
> 
> Edit:
> These are the swap items so far. There may be more depending on how ruthless I get. If anyone's interested in anything, drop us a PM and I'll post a loooong list of 1:72 stuff I'm after!
> ...



Bugger, nothing in the list I can use.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 27, 2013)

Best of luck in your new country Evan.

Geo


----------



## A4K (Jun 28, 2013)

Many thanks Geo!

No worries Bill, I still have the list of Navy birds you're after, and know none of these are on there. About half my books and kits will be going into storage anyway, so these will join them.


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2013)

A4K said:


> That is close Karl!
> As you know we had planned to go a little later, but the airfares were horrendous. Thankfully a much cheaper flight came up at the earlier date, and Ivett's work haven't kicked up a stink (yet...)
> 
> How long do are you thinking of staying there btw?



6-8 months i reckon but maybe a bit less if this new job works out !


----------



## A4K (Jun 28, 2013)

Fingers (and toes) crossed for that Karl!


----------

